# What's your goal?



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

There are established breeders and keepers on this forum and there is a lot of swap out and getting new herps etc... but what are you aiming for?

My plan is:

Breeding Royals (& getting a morph). I am pretty well set up for this now and just biding my time until my female is ready.
Moving towards keeping semi-aboreal snakes and eventually move onto getting a GTP. I hope to get a Rainbow Boa this weekend and move on up from there.
When space allows, a normal phase Burmese.
And if and when it seems right, a Green Iggy.

What's your plans?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

My plan is to breed frills and kingsnakes. And also keep a load of other interesting reps just as pets. Just build up the collection and learn more about the animals behaviours.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

long term, to bred some quite rare corn morphs


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

well i plan to breed corns nxt year or tha year after then i thinkin of breedin ksb's n beardies. and if i get tha qualifications nd job i want then i hope to work british reptiles


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Have a few corns that will be breeding, hopefully some royals and beardie babies in the upcoming few years. At the mo Im breeding my leo geckos, and when theyre old enough next year my cave geckos with any luck.

I also plan to have the biggest private collection of herps in the UK, but that probably wont happen till I win the lottery :rotfl:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

just keep a few years wrth of hatchlings lol. the biggest i know of is around 300 reps, thats not little stuff like spiders, i mean actual snakes and lizards mainly


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I want reps from different habitats - I have temperate region (corn snake), aboreal (mourning geckos) and desert (dune geckos). Going to get a frilly from Tim when he breeds his so I'll be going for an Aussie habitat but I REALLY want a rep for a mountain habitat, which could be a black kingsnake because they live at high altitudes :lol: A coastal habitat (without the water) would be cool as well :lol:


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

i will be puuting my leos together in august and im hoping they will produce babys, i think they will because i let them meet each other the other day and my male started vibrating his tail and my female didnt nip him so i presumed she was keen but i separated them at that point as she is only 9 months and not old enough yet, it would be too risky.


----------



## Darky (Mar 5, 2006)

Eventually when I get my house I will be looking at producing high quality bearded dragon morphs, Although that is some time away.

James


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> just keep a few years wrth of hatchlings lol. the biggest i know of is around 300 reps, thats not little stuff like spiders, i mean actual snakes and lizards mainly


Ray Hine has a lot more than that mate


I plan to be breeding Burmese albino and albino green and continue helping my wife with her breeding corns


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Silvershark said:


> I REALLY want a rep for a mountain habitat,


Or you could go for a Sonoran mountain kingsnake or a ruthvens.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

NNY said:


> Silvershark said:
> 
> 
> > I REALLY want a rep for a mountain habitat,
> ...


Yup, lots of reps to chose from :lol: Want cave geckos as well so I can have a mini-cave but it'll be a while yet before I'll seriously consider getting those yet :lol:


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

Silvershark said:


> A coastal habitat (without the water) would be cool as well :lol:


Marine iguana! Just got to smuggle out into the country... :lol:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Hhhhmmmmmmmmm...better be sensible about this one then!...I have had some success in breeding/hatching both *Spur thighed* and *Hermanns Torts* for a few years now, but I would like to finally get some fertile eggs from my *Spur thighed Graeca graecas*! It is a shame to constantly keep throwing infertile eggs away year in year out  ...T.T. 8)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well, if you look on the snakes thread, you will see i bred hypo lavenders last year without even knowing it lol, bummer


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

looking into breeding corns for the first time next year, just not made up my mind whether to go for producing nice colours, or to just get a couple of nice looking snakes and get whatever i get.
also gonna finish clyde the iggys palace - half a loft conversion (eventually!) cos he's prob only got another 6 months where he is before he outgrows it.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats what i like about corns, in a lot of cases you just dont know what you are going to get.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah thats what i'm thinking. Don't know for sure what sex my amel is yet, and as he/she's a pet shop snake, and even less idea of any hets. I didn't even think of breeding at the time, so bought from a shop (a good one!), and now i'm wishing i knew a little more of his ancestry!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

this is my second year of breeding corns.
Doing it to get the money for some higher end morphs of corns
Next year will be breeding boas, rat snakes and beardies (Getting my beardies on Sunday I am well excited!!!) 
Get chris some more boas (bless him he has 4 snakes I have 21.

Ultimate goal breed some really nice corns and get sunglow boas and piebald royals


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

as i don't have any breeding plans i'm going to be boring and say to increase collection of tarantulas ohhh and to come back from Borneo alive (16 days to go)...lol...


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I've changed my mind these reps are enough stress as it is, I'm not getting any more (except a frill and a mexican king snake from Timmy) :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i tell you what lol, my goal right now is to turn all my gay snakes normal lol.


----------

